# 4410 Won't move back or forward



## dcroxton (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a 4410 which some rats got into and chewed the wiring to the pedals. Everything on the tractor is working fine but when I press on the pedals nothing! No forward or reverse. My mechanic fixed the chewed wires but has not rectified the problem. Local Dealer has been out and measured all voltages to and from pedals which appear fine. Has taken computer off tractor to check out? This has been going on for weeks now and no one seems to really know whats wrong. If anyone can help, even with some possible tests we could run to find problem I would really appreciate.


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

First, welcome to the forum. 
Those stinking little thing really know how to mess things up, dont' they?? 
I don't have an answer, but hopefully somebody will be by shortly to give some advice!


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

The only thing I could suggest is Did the mechanic recalibrate the pedals to the controller after the repair. The procedure is in the technical manual.


----------



## meisterc (May 2, 2017)

did you get the manual?
if so can I do this job my self?


----------

